# E-tec



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Anyone running this technology on the newer Ski-doo's? not a fan of 4 stroke and the weight, so this seemed like a nice option, for two stroke technology. I snagged a 2011 Ski-doo GSX which does have it. So please share the thoughts and experiences with these. I'm dying to get out a run this sled. Merry Christmas


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

600 or 800?

600 has been very reliable 800 is ok, but still have some crank issues. 800 is also very hard on belts since shaft is too short on secondary.2012 summits they fixed it, and then on all 13s. I have a shim kit to fix it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

whole crew i ride with is on etec 600's. gettin 24mpg, 1000 miles per gallon of oil. pretty hard to beat that IMO. 4 strokes....bleh. not a fan.

early pre-etec 800s had a few issues (motors) but the 2011-12-13 etecs are quite a bit better and more dependable just not as good on mileage as the 600's.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

SalmonBum said:


> 600 or 800?
> 
> 600 has been very reliable 800 is ok, but still have some crank issues. 800 is also very hard on belts since shaft is too short on secondary.2012 summits they fixed it, and then on all 13s. I have a shim kit to fix it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 Salmon, 
I am just now selling your old Ski-doo sled, and really am liking this new one. I really wanted the 600 TNT, but the price points were too much. 
I stole this one on cost, and it was mint with 2300 miles, tons of add ons, bags, steering covers and protectors. No studs on the track, but I'm leaning towards adding, just for stopping ability. Almost snagged a summit but they are just too long!
My buddy rides an APEX mountain, and it is awesome, but way too heavy, with 4 cyl. 4 stroke. Dam thing is 12 feet. 

Anyways I'm open for tips on taking care of and getting the most out of this sled. It sure has some really nice factory features, what else should I consider adding to it?
It says run premium, so I will, agree? It's a 600 BTW, considered the 800 but really dont think I need it, what will my top end be on this E-tec 600?

Merry Christmas


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

You got a good sled. It's actually a better trail sled than the mxz, but for some reason ppl buy those. The GSX comes with a lot of features the mxz does not. What track you have? That might have a 1", you would benefit upgrading to a 1.25 rips which can be found as take offs for good deals. Stud the center only, in pre marked locations with the approved woody studs. I have seen others pull thru. 

Your top end should tickle 100, but will get to 75 as fast as you want to. If u upgrade tracks, gear down 1 tooth on top. You will gain a lot down low but top end will remain close to same.


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

one inch is what I have and youre right, it's loaded with nice options, list was 12,600, which was a ton. But I managed 1/2 that, with a nice trailer included.
Thanks for the tips SB.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

SalmonBum said:


> 600 or 800?
> 
> 600 has been very reliable 800 is ok, but still have some crank issues. 800 is also very hard on belts since shaft is too short on secondary.2012 summits they fixed it, and then on all 13s. I have a shim kit to fix it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well I cleaned the stable and sold your old ski doo, and the Polaris too. Everyone got a good deal on them, the 583 was just rebuilt, and the 440 always ran very good, just no suspension. We will head up this weekend for the trial run on the 600/GSX. I'm really looking forward to a smooth ride and easy starts with the new one. 
Anyone else heading up?


----------

